

Ask: Where to get good feedback /prior/ to launch? Friends not competent enough to use mouse. - tim2

Need some validation that my, most awesome, project is headed in the right direction, or else guidance on what should be done differently. In return, I can provide the same.<p>Where can I find this? Or is there no value in an unfinished project?
======
dzohrob
I'd say "post it here," but you should think about who (and what) you're
aiming for.

Hackers tend to focus on things like algorithms and blocks of text and whether
you used a JPEG when you should have used a PNG.

If you're aiming for the mass market, your friends may provide more helpful
feedback. They can point out obvious usability problems in seconds... just sit
them down in front of your site and have them talk you through it.

~~~
tim2
> whether you used a JPEG when you should have used a PNG.

Attack of the bike shed!:-)

Well, it is certainly unfinished, and I'd probably be eaten alive by the
perfectionists if I launched today. But I think I've put enough together that
people can either get excited about the project or dismiss it as having no
potential.

Email me for link.

~~~
tim2
[email me for link]

~~~
gaika
Hey, I've seen these sliders somewhere before :) maybe you need a real-time
recommender too? contact me.

~~~
apgwoz
I'm curious how you do the real time recommender, can I email you too?

~~~
gaika
If you're asking about recommender behind jaanix you can contact me on skype -
krotta. Tim2 wrote his own recommender for his site, we're not affiliated.

------
aneesh
just post a link to a demo here - i'm sure you'll get valuable comments.

------
workpost
Could you direct your friends to my site? Many of the people we would like as
users are not computer savvy. Just type my name into Google..

------
wave
In order to get some feedbacks, maybe you should say something about what you
are working on without revealing your product/service.

~~~
tim2
Sure, song/playlist suggestion and commentary. Been trying to create something
that I, personally, would like to see exist. Have devoted most of my free time
since the end of last year.

------
jarnold
Find lowest common denominator to get feedback. It sounds like your friends
are perfect.

------
thomasswift
up vote for pendulum being the first thing i see!

~~~
tim2
Thanks, I'll put in lots of really good selections before the full launch.
This won't be anything like what they make you listen to on the radio!

------
edw519
"Friends not competent enough to use mouse."

"guidance on what should be done differently"

OK. Have a little more respect for your users.

------
rokhayakebe
Here. Post the link, thats all we need, and get ready for some harsh
constructive criticism

